# Lyme Disease--Round 2



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got the lovely news that I have Lyme disease....again. I had been feeling really fatigued and generally crappy. I went to the doctor and he said that he thought it was just the flu. 

Several more weeks went by, I still felt lousy and I started to wonder as I told my wife "if I didn't know any better, I would think I have Lyme again" I made another doctors appointment and he requested blood to be drawn. That night, my wife noticed the bullseye rash on my back. I went back this morning and was put on Dioxin (I think thats how its is spelled) I am on it for 35 days. Fun, fun, fun. 

Needless to say, I feel lousy. I am just happy I caught it before it has any lasting effects. Those lasting effects can include, Lyme arthritis, swelling of the brain, liver damage, and brain damage. The doctor told me that in the worst cases, it can even lead to loss of bodily functions (like walking and talking). If you feel like crap (more than usual), don't overlook this potential nastiness.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Dioxin is a lethal poison I believe. I think you mean Doxycyline? (spelling)


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav,
New England is where it all started, Lyme CT I believe to be exact. We have a lot of deer in the area so I am vigilant for any ticks on either me or my dogs. Fortunately the latter are protected by Frontline but I am not aware of anything that we humans can take/apply to protect us. Not many cases of Lyme disease here in the Chicago area compared with where you live.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that sucks leo... 2nd time.. thats some bad luck...
what is the treatment? dioxin? for some reason, i thought once you had it.. you never got rid of it... hope thats not the case


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I spin the wheel everyday. Last year Cloumbia county NY had the highest level of Lyme disease in NY. I have Lot's of deer, and lots of woods. I just be carfull, and hope for the best.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Doxycyclin is correct. I feel so crappy maybe Dioxin would solve the issues. I always put insect repellant on and I think I am safe, but guess again. Lyme CT is where it started (first diagnosed). Lyme is about 45 minutes south of here.


To boot, my laptop fan went belly up and needs to be replaced. I am on a loaner til mine gets back here sometime next week. Kinda wish they could get it back sooner, but I'll be travelling anyways. Oh well. Dayton, Canton and Ft wayne await.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear of this, Leo. I had to go to the ER Monday night for severe kidney and back pains. Stayed over most of the night with test after test and all they found was a bad urinary infection would may be affecting my kidneys. So now I am on a round a Cipro 500mg twice day for a week. I still feel crappy and the Cipro really give me headaches etc --- I dont know sometimes I feel like I am 70. Never found any issues related to stones, which is what everyone thought it might be related to. I always drink water --- extremely light on the alcohol like one drinka month maybe --- haven't drank caffiene in over 5 years and light on the calcium products for the most part... I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not but at least I think it may help. (obviously not in this case, huh?)


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We had to go and do some training out in a grassy wooded area. I found 5 ticks climbing around so far. I even used insect repellant all over my legs and boots. Still the little buggers are bothering me!!! I get the creeps just thinking about it, I am scratching just typing this!!!!!:dazed:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hope your feeling better boss. UTI's are a nasty feeling. 

I had one several years ago and it was nasty. I actually had to pass a stone or two (at that point, 1 feels like a dozen) Thank god you don't have any stones.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, that isn't completely ruled out --- but according to them 'xperts --- I should be finez on just a round of them here,
ANTI-BIOT-ICS ----- fancy word there for simple cuntry folk' like me, Jose.

They did mention that they would get it for me wholesale....
JOSE

edro: edro: edro: edro: edro:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

In survival school they preached drink water. It is supposed to cure anything. That is what the instructors said I swear!!:smoking:


----------

